# board sticking on boxes



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

so i got a new board a couple weeks ago (academy team)and ive ridden it a couple times now, everything about it is great besides the fact that when i go for anything on a box, boardslide, 5050, presses, really anything, the board just sticks. it sucks, even if im hauling ass, as soon as i get on the box i lose all my speed drastically and it throws me off balance. so is there anything i can do about it? im probably going to have an edge bevel done to it to see if that helps, but i still dont understand why it would be so sticky on 5050s and nose and tail presses. ill add that the board i had before was regular camber too and i didnt have any of these problems.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Funny. I noticed this too, when snowboarding yesterday. I use a very good sintered base which I maintain very well, so that can't be the problem. A friend of mine, who has a extruded base which he doesn't maintain that well, especially yesterday, has the same, he has it worse than me. But we have it both on the same box, so we think that it's because of the box + be sure your base is smooth as hell!


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

weird... me too. Last time I went on boxes was a year ago, I remember my board sliding rly nicely before. I got a new one sintered one now. Might b cos of that ? :O


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Its most likely not your board. It is the box. The parks crews probably has to wax the boxes


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Its most likely not your board. It is the box. The parks crews probably has to wax the boxes


^ this.

Make sure you have a freshy wax on too.

Carry a little bit of sex wax with you and give the box a little rub down, should work wonders.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Most likely is the feature you are riding on and not your equipment. Tossing some snow on it can slicken up the feature. Don't attempt to wax park features without first talking to the park crew. Give them respect.


----------

